# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfer Mittelhessen (GI, MR usw.)

## JOK

Hallo, 

suche Windsurfer aus Mittelhessen (GI, MR, usw. etc. pp.), die Lust haben sich locker, lose und frei zusammenzutun...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/wind...smittelhessen/

Gruss

JOK

----------

